# persona que usa palabras rebuscadas



## 140278

¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?

No me acuerdo de la palabra. Ayúdenme por favor.

Gracias


----------



## flljob

*pedante**.*

(Del it. _pedante_).


*1. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Engreída y que hace inoportuno y vano alarde de 

erudición, téngala o no en realidad. U. t. c. s.


----------



## 140278

Ojo: "que usa palabras rebuscadas".


----------



## flljob

*prosopopéyico**, ca**.*



*1. *adj. Grave y pomposo de manera afectada. _Persona prosopopéyica._


----------



## torcuatogemini

Ampuloso, tal vez.


----------



## Pinairun

Afectado, quizá.


----------



## Vampiro

"Petulante".
¿Quién da más?
_


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

"Pomposo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Calambur

140278 said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?


No soy muy amiga de los diccionarios, pero ya que andás buscando una en especial, te paso una lista del Moliner _nuevo_:


> *pedante *(del it. «pedante»)
> *1 *(ant.) m._ *Maestro que *enseñaba la gramática a los niños yendo a las casas._
> *2 *adj. y n. Se aplica a la persona que hace ostentación presuntuosa e inoportuna de sus conocimientos, así como a su tono, a sus palabras, etc.
> *Catálogo *
> Afilosofado, alatinado, bachiller, campanudo, crítico, doctoral, dómine, engolado, enteradillo, enterado, hinchado, hueco, leído, _leído_ y escribido, listillo, magistral, marisabidilla, _preciosa_ ridícula, pretencioso, redicho, sabelotodo, sabidillo, sabido, sabihondo, sentencioso, suficiente, terminista. Ó Aire[s] de suficiencia, cultalatiniparla, empaque, engolamiento, letraduría, pedantería, pedantismo, petulancia, prosopopeya, suficiencia. Ó Poner _cátedra_, dogmatizar, escucharse, pedantear. Ó Ex cáthedra. Ó Lo dijo _Blas_, punto redondo. Ó *Afectación. *Énfasis. *Presumir.


Claro que esto no significa que me haga cargo de la corrección de los datos agregados al viejo diccionario de "la señora". 
(Cualquier queja, remitirla a Gredos).


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me quedo con petulante y pedante.


----------



## 0scar

Agrego _barroquizante_, pero parece que no hay una palabra especifica para el modo de hablar o escribir "en difícil".


----------



## Aby R

Voto por prosopopéyico.....


----------



## la_machy

140278 said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?
> 
> No me acuerdo de la palabra. Ayúdenme por favor.
> 
> Gracias


 
Definitivamente yo diría que es *pedante* (aunque huela mal ).


Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Aby R said:


> Voto por prosopopéyico.....


 
Yo tambien...

Si quieres más, precisamente la que usas, jactancioso, fanfarron.


----------



## Jellby

0scar said:


> Agrego _barroquizante_, pero parece que no hay una palabra especifica para el modo de hablar o escribir "en difícil".



¿Y por qué no "barroco" sin más?


----------



## Hidrocálida

Aby R said:


> Voto por prosopopéyico.....



Voto por éste (*suena muy **prosopopéyico*)


----------



## ManPaisa

Voto por todas las hasta ahora mencionadas.  
Al fin y al cabo, la persona sabe tanto que se merece todos esos calificativos.


----------



## ungatomalo

Si, como dice 140278 en su mensaje original, el objeto al hablar es 'jactarse de su sapiencia', creo que estoy de acuerdo en 'pedante' con la_machi, Vampiro, Ibermanolo and flljob.


----------



## Aby R

ungatomalo said:


> Si, como dice 140278 en su mensaje original, el objeto al hablar es 'jactarse de su sapiencia', creo que estoy de acuerdo en 'pedante' con la_machi, Vampiro, Ibermanolo and flljob.



   Entonces el individuo pudiera ser prosopopéyicamente pedante........


----------



## Vampiro

ungatomalo said:


> Si, como dice 140278 en su mensaje original, el objeto al hablar es 'jactarse de su sapiencia', creo que estoy de acuerdo en 'pedante' con la_machi, Vampiro, Ibermanolo and flljob.


Un momento, un momento, que yo no pedanteé a nadie...
Mi propuesta fue "petulante"
Lo de prosoponosécuantito, me suena a Popeye el marino, que no se caracterizaba por su fluidez...
_


----------



## ungatomalo

Vampiro said:


> Un momento, un momento, que yo no pedanteé a nadie...
> Mi propuesta fue "petulante"
> Lo de prosoponosécuantito, me suena a Popeye el marino, que no se caracterizaba por su fluidez...
> _


 


Perdón... Entre tanta palabra de perfume recargado me he mareado y he leído mal.

Vampiro vota por 'petulante'.


----------



## Lexinauta

Por acá también le decimos así, si bien el DRAE no lo recoge para referirse a las personas: 

*rebuscado, da.*
(Del part. de _rebuscar_).
*1.* adj. Dicho del lenguaje o de la expresión: Que muestra rebuscamiento.


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> "Petulante".
> ¿Quién da más?
> _


 
Según el DRAE petulante no tiene que ver con el uso del lenguaje, sino con presumir y vanagloriarse.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

flljob said:


> Según el DRAE petulante no tiene que ver con el uso del lenguaje, sino con presumir y vanagloriarse.
> 
> Saludos.


Esta tampco, parafernalia, pero he escuchado que la usan en contextos similares...

"habla con mucha parafernalia"....


----------



## Vampiro

140278 said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?


 


flljob said:


> Según el DRAE petulante no tiene que ver con el uso del lenguaje, sino con presumir y vanagloriarse.


 


ROSANGELUS said:


> Esta tampco, parafernalia, pero he escuchado que la usan en contextos similares...


 
*petulante.* (Del lat. _petŭlans, -antis_).
*1.       *adj.</SPAN> Que tiene petulancia. U. t. c. s.
*petulancia.* (Del lat. _petulantĭa_).
*1.       *f.</SPAN> Vana y exagerada presunción.
*presumir.* (Del lat. _praesumĕre_).
*2. *intr. Dicho de una persona: Vanagloriarse, tener alto concepto de sí misma.
*jactar.* (Del lat. _iactāre_).
*2. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Alabarse excesiva y presuntuosamente, con fundamento o sin él y aun de acciones criminales o vergonzosas. Era u. t. c. tr. _Jactar valor_ _Jactar linajes_
 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
Si lo quieren un poco más claro pueden ponerle agua.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En cuanto a parafernalia, sólo lo he escuchado en este sentido:


> f. Conjunto de usos habituales en determinados actos o ceremonias, y de objetos que en ellos se emplean. U. m. en sent. irón.


----------



## St. Nick

En San Diego diríamos _grandilocuente_, _bombástico_ o, quizás, _a lo RAE_.


----------



## Argónida

*Pedante* lo llamaría yo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

turissa said:


> Pero no nos salgamos del tema ¿cómo se llama al que utiliza palabras rebuscadas..?


 
¿Rebuscado?


----------



## lady jekyll

Pongo mi granito de arena: "resabido". Aunque pienso que las mejores propuestas son 1. pedante y 2. petulante.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí también se dice redicho: Es un redicho.


----------



## Kibramoa

En mi pueblo se dice que la persona que utiliza palabras rebuscadas usa _palabras domingueras_.

"Es difícil saber de qué habla Alfredo, se la pasa diciendo palabras domingueras".



P.D.  Ya me acordé que también les dicen "sabelotodo"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Mamón_, en México.


----------



## Aby R

rimbombante


----------



## Vampiro

Aby R said:


> rimbombante


Esa me gustó.
La había olvidado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## turi

St. Nick said:


> En San Diego diríamos _grandilocuente_, _bombástico_ o, quizás, _a lo RAE_.



No has mirado bien. Aquí lo tienes.


----------



## mirx

"Rimbombante" es en definitiva la palabra que yo más he esuchado en México para designar a este tipo de personas, sobre todo porque no necesariamente tienen que presumir, sino simplemente utilizar palabras "domingueras".


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _Mamón_, en México.



Ya casi no se usa con ese significado.


----------



## 140278

Yo la sabía, pero me olvidé. Lo importante aquí es que "usa palabras rebuscadas".

Lo que me acuerdo es que era una palabra que tenía "qu".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

¿Será quijotesco? tiene que ver más con la actitud que con las palabras....pero tal vez sutilmente tenga que ver con tu palabra buacada....

Tambien podría ser quisquilloso, en el sentido de ser delicado...

saludos


----------



## Aby R

140278 said:


> Yo la sabía, pero me olvidé. Lo importante aquí es que "usa palabras rebuscadas".
> 
> Lo que me acuerdo es que era una palabra que tenía "qu".



   Pues se me ocurre, y no se si invento la palabra: Quincalloso

  Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Será churriguresco?


----------



## romarsan

¿Alambicado?

Me leí el hilo y esta no la encontré...


----------



## Javitecto

Sesquipedialismo


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bien, supongo que no estarán pensando en nadie en concreto...

Propongo _marisabidillo_. Es medio inventada, pero la igualdad de género debe afectar a todos por igual.

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Erreconerre

140278 said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?
> 
> No me acuerdo de la palabra. Ayúdenme por favor.
> 
> Gracias




A un tipo que hablaba tal cual lo dice la pregunta lo llamaban Don Gerundio. Aunque caído en desuso, el término usado en este caso concuerda con la acepción del diccionario:
*
gerundio**2**.*
 (Por alus. a fray_ Gerundio _de Campazas, creación del Padre Isla).*
1.* m. coloq. desus.  Persona que habla o escribe en estilo hinchado, afectando  inoportunamente erudición e ingenio. Se usa más especialmente  refiriéndose a los predicadores y a los escritores de materias  religiosas o eclesiásticas.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


*gerundiano**, na**.*
 (De _gerundio_2).*
1.* adj. coloq. Dicho del estilo: Hinchado y ridículo.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## germanbz

lady jekyll said:


> Pongo mi granito de arena: "resabido". Aunque pienso que las mejores propuestas son 1. pedante y 2. petulante.


 
Me resulta curioso que únicamente haya aparecido una vez (y tan tarde) esta palabra. Para mí es bastante común para referirse a este tipo de personas, quizá esta palabra no defina tanto el uso del lenguaje como cierta actitud, pero esta actitud suele tener implícita ese uso rebuscado de palabras.

Pero si me tuviera que quedar con una: "pedante".


----------



## hackeas

140278 said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?
> 
> No me acuerdo de la palabra. Ayúdenme por favor.
> 
> Gracias




es una palabra española GALIMATÍAS. *Se refiere a las personas que inherentemente no hablan de forma clara.

En este foro solo se permite el uso del idioma español. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *140278*:
Mucho gusto en ayudarte. En el DLE consta registrado el vocablo que buscas y que parece que se usa en Ecuador, pero personalmente creo que está muchísimo más extendido. En otros léxicos lo asimilan a _verbosidad _o _verborrea_:

*filatero, ra.* De _filatería. _*1. *adj. Que suele usar de filatería. U. t. c. s.
*filatería.* Del ant. _filateria,_ y este de _filacteria. _*3. *f. Ec. *Abundancia de palabras rebuscadas*.


----------



## AEGA1980

140278 said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama a la persona que usa palabras rebuscadas para jactarse de su "sapiencia"?
> 
> No me acuerdo de la palabra. Ayúdenme por favor.
> 
> Gracias


Se les conoce como Filáticos.


----------



## AEGA1980

Filático


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

AEGA1980 said:


> Filático


Desde luego yo no lo entendería. Pensaría que es alguien que colecciona sellos. 

Parece que esta palabra es propia de Ecuador.


----------



## vianejo

filático, ca
1. adj. Ec. Persona "que emplea palabras rebuscadas y raras para exhibirerudición." RAE


----------

